# New Fancy Red Tibees and Spotted headed shrimps



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I just picked up my new shrimps today, and thought Id share some of the
pics of them acclimating.

This is the coolest one of all.









this is an Ellen Wang PRL









these are some of the fancy red tibees and spotted headed ones.

















hope you like them as much as I do.


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

Sweet!!! Where from betta??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

They are very nice!!! You will be busy enjoying them I'm sure


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

The fancy red tibees are from Dreamer YoYo in the US. I bought all of her
stock at Christmas, but waited till it was warmer to get them shipped. Just got them yesterday.

The Pinto and Spotted heads and the Ellen Wang hino came from Joe Aqua in 
CA. He shipped them to me this week, that 1st one was a gift! 

I also got some extremely nice blue Neos and some Royal Blue Tigers,
but not impressed with the tigers as they were babies he shipped me. 

Its nice to get shrimps, but shipping babies is not cool. Juvies are expected
because they handle the shipping stress better than adults and you can expect they will be mature enough to breed in a couple of months, but babies its 
a long time, and you don't even know if they will survive.

Won't be buying from this person again....bad customer relations.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

some more of the fancy red tigers,spotted heads and the Ellen Wangs.

These Red fancy Tibees are cross of Red Tiger and CRS, these I believe are 2nd or 3rd generation.
My goal is to produce more solid white but keep the red stripes. Similar
to this one.


----------



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

I really like the look of the mostly red tibee (I think that's what it is?) that's at the top of the floss in picture 3! Gorgeous!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes me too....its very cool looking.


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

hoody123 said:


> I really like the look of the mostly red tibee (I think that's what it is?) that's at the top of the floss in picture 3! Gorgeous!


Me three. Its super cool


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

The Seller who sent me the Royal Blue Tiger babies is not Joe Aqua Sales.

This person sells on aquabid.com under the name of Turbovue. If you purchase from him just be aware that he sends very young shrimp. 

As far as Joe Aqua Sales I cannot say enough good about this Seller, he has
excellent quality shrimp. I will be ordering again from Joe later on.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

some more pics of the fancy red tigers now that they are settled in.

















this one is in with the spotted heads


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

They look pretty nice indeed!!
I have a few Fancy Tiger with PT gene which look similar to them 



bettaforu said:


> some more of the fancy red tigers,spotted heads and the Ellen Wangs.
> 
> These Red fancy Tibees are cross of Red Tiger and CRS, these I believe are 2nd or 3rd generation.
> My goal is to produce more solid white but keep the red stripes. Similar
> to this one.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

here's a few that are different


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

That big black spotted headed mamma in the top corner of the picture is now berried! Sweet.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a 2nd black spotted head pinto shrimp berried now  Still nothing on
the fancy red tigers yet, but it does take time for them to settle in, so keeping my fingers crossed.


----------

